# Dublin Pond Fishing



## Santiago (May 9, 2018)

What's up guys , I just moved to Dublin and Ohio in general so I have a question. I saw on the Dublin .gov website states that a license is not required to fish in city ponds as long as they don't flow into streams that supply the Scissors or the Scioto itself. 

I do plan on getting my license but will have to wait about 3-4 weeks before I can. So I was wondering if anyone knew which ponds were good to fish at without having to worry? Somebody recommended Coffman Park but I was not sure that I wouldn't be asked for a license there. 

Any suggestions would be great ! If anyone could recommend any local shops for equipment that would be awesome too!


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think any of the Dublin ponds are fine to fish at without a liscence.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Can't say I've fished them all, but I see guys fishing Coffman and Avery park ponds a lot. Try those to start. Surprised it says no license required, but I looked at the website and it's there......so go for it.

One word of caution - Dublin is a high-income area, especially the farther north and west you go....many of those ponds back up to very expensive homes. You are quite likely to get a visit from Dublin police, especially if you get close to homes.....which is why I recommend the park ponds. This should go without saying.....but I'd try to minimally noticeable and leave no trace....keep your car away from the front of people's homes, no noise/music/trash, and preferably not fishing right behind their houses especially if kids are out.

Tight lines...


----------



## Santiago (May 9, 2018)

Awesome! You're the second person that recommended Coffman so I might head over on the next nice day we have , looks like this week is going to be rainy haha. But maybe if tomorrow is semi decent! I was surprised at the license requirements too so I took a screenshot just in case anything happens since I'm sure It's not something most expect.

Cheers and thanks again! 




AKlo said:


> Can't say I've fished them all, but I see guys fishing Coffman and Avery park ponds a lot. Try those to start. Surprised it says no license required, but I looked at the website and it's there......so go for it.
> 
> One word of caution - Dublin is a high-income area, especially the farther north and west you go....many of those ponds back up to very expensive homes. You are quite likely to get a visit from Dublin police, especially if you get close to homes.....which is why I recommend the park ponds. This should go without saying.....but I'd try to minimally noticeable and leave no trace....keep your car away from the front of people's homes, no noise/music/trash, and preferably not fishing right behind their houses especially if kids are out.
> 
> Tight lines...


----------



## Santiago (May 9, 2018)

I will definitely try and stay away from places too close to home so for now too! Dont want to bother anyone and its not like I can't be a little patient while I get my license. So for now park ponds should be fine!



AKlo said:


> Can't say I've fished them all, but I see guys fishing Coffman and Avery park ponds a lot. Try those to start. Surprised it says no license required, but I looked at the website and it's there......so go for it.
> 
> One word of caution - Dublin is a high-income area, especially the farther north and west you go....many of those ponds back up to very expensive homes. You are quite likely to get a visit from Dublin police, especially if you get close to homes.....which is why I recommend the park ponds. This should go without saying.....but I'd try to minimally noticeable and leave no trace....keep your car away from the front of people's homes, no noise/music/trash, and preferably not fishing right behind their houses especially if kids are out.
> 
> Tight lines...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've lived in Dublin for the last 20+ years. The ponds mentioned are decent bluegill ponds. But there are some great hidden gems when it comes to bass fishing. All three of my kids learned to fish in those ponds, and they've all caught 4+ pounders out of a couple ponds in particular.
I'm sending you a PM with maps to one of those ponds. It's a great spot with PLENTY of healthy, good sized bass in it. With plenty of gills and channel cats too. And you will have absolutely no problems or hassles there unless you're acting a fool.
My other favorite....well I'm holding onto that one for now.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

With all due respect to others, don't waist your time at Coffman Park. It's over run with dink bluegills.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Honestly, there are fewer ponds with poor largemouth bass fishing in them in any of the west and northwest suburbs than than good ponds. Just go fish. They all have bass. Ditto Hilliard, Powell, etc etc.


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Here is the website with the Dublin ponds
http://dublinohiousa.gov/fishing/


----------

